# Via Express Deals



## Donald Manchester (May 28, 2012)

VIA just posted Express Deals through October.

Any suggestions for a hotel in Winnipeg prior to boarding?

Where is my room located Car 114 Unit C

Don


----------



## OBS (May 28, 2012)

I love the hotel Fort Garry, one block from train station straight out the front door.


----------



## A.J. (May 30, 2012)

donald: the via rail website has diagrams of the sleeping cars and the bedrooms/cabins have letters. what type of sleeping car you will be in, however, i have no idea. nor do I have any knowledge about the consist, although I wish I did! I have a reservation for july. I guess I'll find out when I board the train!

I have been watching the express deal page and it is frequently updated. i made a reservation early this afternoon and just looked again and a whole bunch of dates (with sleepers!) have been added. it's an amazing deal so if you don't always see what you want, keep on hoping, because it seems to be updated frequently!


----------



## NS VIA Fan (May 30, 2012)

Not sure of the placement of car 114......but heres a typical consist

 

VIA #2 Canadian departing Vancouver May 29, 2012 

VIA F40PH-2D 6411

VIA F40PH-2D 6442

Chateau Papineau d/h

Baggage 8606

Coach 8103

Coach 8104

Skyline 8516

Amherst Manor

Allan Manor

Bayfield Manor

Skyline 8515

Diner Fairholme

Glass-roofed Coach 1721

Rogers Manor

Mackenzie Manor

Stuart Manor

Chateau Vercheres

Chateau Closse

Skyline 8500

Diner Alexandra

Sherwood Manor

Butler Manor

Brant Manor

Assiniboine Park

 

Total 22 cars

 

Note: train went east on CN to Ashcroft and did not follow the usual CP route due to the rail strike. Normally there's directional running through the Fraser and Thompson River canyons in BC where all trains trains go east on CP and west on CN.


----------



## Ispolkom (Jun 4, 2012)

Donald Manchester said:


> VIA just posted Express Deals through October.
> 
> Any suggestions for a hotel in Winnipeg prior to boarding?
> 
> ...


I just returned from my trip on the Canadian, and absolutely loved it. Car 114 is the fifth sleeper back, as the numbering starts with 110. In NS Rail Fan's example, it would be the Mackenzie Manor (though there will be no 1700-series glass-roofed coach until Edmonton).

Edited to correct my mistake.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Jun 4, 2012)

Ispolkom said:


> .................there will be no 1700-series glass-roofed coach until Edmonton).


These are interesting cars. Originally built by Colorado Railcar......VIA obtained them from BC Rail and has also used them on the Skeena and Jasper Ski Train.


----------



## yarrow (Jun 27, 2012)

Donald Manchester said:


> VIA just posted Express Deals through October.


checking the express deals today, i see nothing listed past departures for 7/3. did everything that was posted until ocotber sell or is something else going on?


----------



## manderson (Jun 29, 2012)

yarrow said:


> Donald Manchester said:
> 
> 
> > VIA just posted Express Deals through October.
> ...


It appeared to me that the express deals through October were mostly sold, then there were a few days with nothing, then a few last minute spots were posted.


----------

